# Colnago V1-R



## gofast2wheeler (Oct 13, 2011)

Colnago recalled V1-R bicycles due to a design defect with the front brake. I have never seen Colnago recall any frames since I have been riding them that I am unaware. Considering they always preach our C series is heavier for safety and longevity reasons. I am wondering if Colnago does not have the technology to compete with other big brand bike manufacturers that have a lot of R&D money. Other opinions.


----------



## mik_git (Jul 27, 2012)

i heard the design was fine but the factory (giant?) screwed up. Not saying thats the case, just what I heard. But anyway companies are having recalls allthe time, some big companies with the hefty R&D budget... eg: http://www.specialized.com/OA_MEDIA/pdf/Fork Recall In-Store Poster CANADA.pdf


----------



## Trek_5200 (Apr 21, 2013)

mik_git said:


> i heard the design was fine but the factory (giant?) screwed up. Not saying thats the case, just what I heard. But anyway companies are having recalls allthe time, some big companies with the hefty R&D budget... eg: http://www.specialized.com/OA_MEDIA/pdf/Fork Recall In-Store Poster CANADA.pdf


The downside of outsourcing one's bike manufacturing and being 'innovative' with the new designs.


----------



## gofast2wheeler (Oct 13, 2011)

I understand big companies have recalls usually after a cyclist dies either after the recall was announced or not aware of recall and keeps riding bike. I ride Colnagos because they exceed the crash standards according to the company so I know I am riding a safe bicycle. Just a little shocked seeing a Colnago recall.


----------



## Trek_5200 (Apr 21, 2013)

gofast2wheeler said:


> I understand big companies have recalls usually after a cyclist dies either after the recall was announced or not aware of recall and keeps riding bike. I ride Colnagos because they exceed the crash standards according to the company so I know I am riding a safe bicycle. Just a little shocked seeing a Colnago recall.


The market demands lighter and more aero-bikes. I have no doubt Colnago will address the immediate problem, but something has to give when the frame weights 200 grams less than a C-line frame and pushes the edge with integrated components.


----------



## gofast2wheeler (Oct 13, 2011)

I agree Trek_5200


----------



## Adim_X (Mar 7, 2011)

Did you guys read about the recall or just assume the problem was because the frames are so light? It has to do with brake mounting hole depth, not really sure how 200 grams weight savings over C series frames has any relation to this.


----------



## Trek_5200 (Apr 21, 2013)

Adim_X said:


> Did you guys read about the recall or just assume the problem was because the frames are so light? It has to do with brake mounting hole depth, not really sure how 200 grams weight savings over C series frames has any relation to this.


redacted.


----------



## mik_git (Jul 27, 2012)

Yes what I read was that at the factory the brake mounting holes were incorrectly...drilled (or whatever) and some mechanic somewhere over torqued the bolt creating a failure, that could maybe possibly remotely fail again under similar unlikely conditions, so they recalled they affected forks (only a small batch).


----------



## gofast2wheeler (Oct 13, 2011)

mik_git said:


> Yes what I read was that at the factory the brake mounting holes were incorrectly...drilled (or whatever) and some mechanic somewhere over torqued the bolt creating a failure, that could maybe possibly remotely fail again under similar unlikely conditions, so they recalled they affected forks (only a small batch).


Okay, that sounds good. Good feedback everybody. Love my Colnago.


----------



## TheManShow (Jun 9, 2015)

Colnago America Recalls Bicycles for Defective Brakes, Crash Risk


----------



## Trek_5200 (Apr 21, 2013)

TheManShow said:


> Colnago America Recalls Bicycles for Defective Brakes, Crash Risk


Well this sort of thing doesn't occur with standard mount rim brakes. There's something to be said for not buying cutting edge.


----------



## TheManShow (Jun 9, 2015)

Sad part is this is a very expensive frame from where I sit, and I wonder how fast the recall will be handled, and if new frames are provided for free. Who eats the change for ther changing out of componants frame to frame.


----------



## Trek_5200 (Apr 21, 2013)

TheManShow said:


> Sad part is this is a very expensive frame from where I sit, and I wonder how fast the recall will be handled, and if new frames are provided for free. Who eats the change for ther changing out of componants frame to frame.


This only impacts a fraction of 434 bikes that were sold. There will be an inspection and if necessry the fork will be replaced. Colnago will not risk its reputation and is already working with consumer bureaus in both the U.S. and Canada.

Some 'Colnago by Ferrari' road bikes recalled over front brake concerns | Bicycle Retailer and Industry News


----------

